# köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde



## prime caster 01 (8. Februar 2012)

hallo ich war am wochende an der kieler förde höhe friedrichsort
rechte seite vom leuchturm (super kalt minus 15 grad) meine lieblingsstelle so nach drei stunden angel habe ich einen biss bekomen der fast das ganze dreibein um gerissen hatt |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ich dachte was dat den naja nach 6 minütigen dril (habe mir zeit glassen) kam ein 70 cm köler raus bilder folgen 
hamer geil  meine frage hatet ihr sowas auch schonma ich mein normal is das ja nicht oder 

gruss tom :vik:eim häpie


----------



## Zandianer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Ich glaube letztes oder vorletztes Jahr ein Köhler vom Boot in der Gegend gefangen worden, war auch ein Bericht in der K&K drin. 

Habe aber schon öfter von Fängen gehört, ich denke nichts ungewöhnliches.

Trotzdem Petri


----------



## browning44 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Hey,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Köhler in der Abenraader-Bucht gefangen. War aber leider nicht ganz so groß wie deiner.


----------



## kerasounta (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

als "fremder" Angler..

n Köhler ist doch n Dorsch? oder gibt es da einen Unterschied ....

ist also eine Unterart ......???


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

hei aki köhler is ne dorsch art die eigenlich nur im sehr ekstremen salz wasser heimisch is so wie nordsee oder norwegen bei uns is der eigedlich nicht heimisch

gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hei aki köhler is ne dorsch art die eigenlich nur im sehr ekstremen salz wasser heimisch is so wie nordsee oder norwegen bei uns is der eigedlich nicht heimisch
> 
> gruss tom



jo besten Dank..

also verlaufen sich ab und an diese Köhler in Richtung Ostsee....

ich denke mit dem Klimawandel und der Erwärmung der Meere wandern die Fische in andere Gefilde...

bei uns in der Südägäis haben wir inzwischen fremde Fischarten die aus dem Süden kommen.. das ist auch der Grund wieso der Wolfbarsch immer  weiter Richtung Norden abwandert....
früher gings bis Frankreich heute ist er auch am Nordmeer Nordsee unterwegs....

wer wei0 vielleicht auch bald in der Ostsee #t


----------



## djoerni (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

hatten vor wismar beim pilken auch mal einen. da meinte der käptn, dass sie wohl öfter welche als beifang haben.


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

jo ich glaub auch das der klimawandel dran schuld is aso ich habe vohin nochma mit den fischer der hir bei uns am strand wohnt geschnakt der sacht das das nicht so nurmal were er hatte sowas bis jetzt noch nicht im netzt gehabt

gruss tom 

gruss tom


----------



## Franky (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Köhler lümmeln schon seit mindestens 2000 in der Ostsee herum. Damals hatte unser österreichischer "Neuling" einen rund 60 cm Köhler beim Pilken von der "Dorschy" vor Westermakelsdorf erwischt...


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

ja aber in großen tiefen oder ?

gruss tom


----------



## Azareus (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Wow,

den Köhler hast dir verdient. Wie kommt man denn auf die Idee sich bei -15 °C ans Meer zu stellen?  Der Biss muss echt eingeschlagen sein, wenn ich an die Köhler in Norge denke. 70 cm sind auch garnicht mal so klein. Das ist doch das schöne am Angeln im Meer, man weiß nie was beißt^^

Gruß Aza


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

jo das kanste laut sagen wie ich drauf komm bei 15 - grad zu angeln keine ahrnung wolte umedingt loss habe mir gedacht kälte egal hatte auch noch würmer und zum wechschmeißen zu schade jor und so kam das den 
(das war der einziegste fisch in 7 stunden aber egal )

gruss tom


----------



## degl (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Also die Kieler Förde hatte schon öfter mal "nicht alltägliche Fische" erbracht..............
Ich selbst hatte vor drei Jahren am Satorikai einen Schellfisch von 45cm...............leider ist das "Beweisfoto" verloren gegangen.

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

oha wie sied der den aus hi 


gruss tom


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ja aber in großen tiefen oder ?
> 
> gruss tom


 

Wo sollen in Westermakelsdorf die "großen Tiefen" 
herkommen? |kopfkrat


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

ich habe keine harnumg wo das is und wie das da is 

gruss tom


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

In und vor den Belten sind Köhler schon immer gewesen.
Dass in der derzeitigen Situation (Salzausgleich in der Unterströmung) auch Salzwasserfische aus dem Kattegat einwandern, ist absolut normal und hat mit dem Klimawandel nur ganz indirekt zu tun.
Leng, Köhler und Makrele werden wir in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten immer wieder in der Deutschen Ostsee antreffen. Interessant wird, ob man auch Köhler in der Laichzeit antrifft, denn das würde bedeuten, dass diese in die sich bildende Lücke im Laichbestand des westlichen Ostseedorschstammes stoßen.
Ansonsten sind die nur in Trupps unterwegs, die den Beutefischen (Tobis, Hering etc.) gefolgt sind. Im Lillebelt waren es meistens Tobis, die von den Köhlertrupps gejagt wurden.
Normalerweise wird sich irgendwann wieder der Salzgehalt soweit erhöht haben, dass die Unterströmungsrichtung kippt.


----------



## kerasounta (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

das mit dem Salzgehalt ist so ein Ding...

einerseits sollte ja der Salzgehalt im Meer steigen durch die Erwärmung ob dies aber tatsählich der Fall ist am Nordmeer?

man müsste wirklich Profimessgeräte aufstellen an Nord und Ostsee..

wenn der Nordpol und sein Dauereis schmilzt sollte viel Süßwasser in die Nord und Ostsee fliessen....

andererseits drängt die Erwärmung normal den Salzgehalt in die Höhe... 

in der Ägäis drängen durh die Wassererwärmung fische über den Nil udn andere Gewässer aus dem Süden in unsere Ägäis und konkurieren mit einheimischen Fischen..

leider bin ich nur Laie und weiß nicht wie sih das insgesamt auswirkt auf den Fischbestand ..definitiv wandert unser Wolfsbarsch immer mehr in den Norden ab..

hat man früher noch kiloweise gefangen fängt man nur noch vereinzelt den Wolfsbarsch......


----------



## angelnmike (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> jo ich glaub auch das der klimawandel dran schuld is aso ich habe vohin nochma mit den fischer der hir bei uns am strand wohnt geschnakt der sacht das das nicht so nurmal were er hatte sowas bis jetzt noch nicht im netzt gehabt
> 
> gruss tom
> 
> gruss tom



Nein,nicht der Klimawandel sondern einzig und allein der Bundespräsident Wulff ist daran schuld.


----------



## Boedchen (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Glückwunsch zum Seelachs,
fände es super wenn mal ein Foto kommt.
Ich selbst habe vor Jahren im Lillebelt bekanntschaft mit machen dürfen, allerdings nicht mit einem sondern mit einem ganzen Schwarm. So fing nicht nur ich dort meinen Fisch sondern auch meine Kollegen.
Pers. denke ich das es die Köhler schon lange in unseren gefilden giebt , doch werden sie meist nicht gefangen da vom Boot ja fast ausschliesslich auf dem Grund geangelt wird und nicht im Mittelwasser.
Wie dem auch sei, in der Brandung machen die bestimmt einen heiden spass.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

In der Ostsee ist es so, dass der Salzgehalt durch verstärkten Süsswasserzulauf ohnehin relativ niedrig ist.
Durch die entstehenden Gewichts- und Druckunterschiede gibt die westliche Ostsee daher zu manchen Zeiten Süsswasser an den Kattegat ab, zu anderen Zeiten nimmt sie Salzwasser aus dem Kattegat auf. Diese Wechsel sind nur indirekt Klima-bedingt, sondern hängen eher mit dem Wetter und seinen Folgen zusammen.
Aber mit den Strömungen bewegen sich auch die meisten Fische, zumindest im Bereich westliche Ostsee. Östlich einer Linie Rostock - Trelleborg herrschen derart grundlegend andere Bedingungen, dass diese Aussagen nicht verallgemeinert werden können. Das Thema ist viel zu komplex, um es hier in wenige Worte fassen zu können.


----------



## degl (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

@Honeyball,

hauptsächlich ist wohl der Wind entscheidend, wie stark die Ostsee "aufgesalzen" wird.
Jahre mit überwiegend Weststürmen führen dazu, das salzhaltiges Oberflächenwasser duchs Kattegat in die Ostsee strömt......wärend die letzten beiden und die jetzige Windlage(verstärkt Ostwind) dazu führen, das Ostseewassser wieder zurück in die Nordsee gedrückt wird..........wenn die Ostwindlagen noch weiter anhalten wird sich das auch auf die Dorschpoulation auswirken, wie man festellte ist es für die Dorscheier besser, wenn im Winter "salzhaltigeres" Wasser einströmt, da die sich dann besser entwickeln(hier in der westl.Ostsee).

gruß degl


----------



## Zandianer (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Egal was dafür die Ursache ist, 

Fakt ist, es gibt sie (Köhler)  in der Ostsee und sie werden gefangen und 70cm an der Brandungsrute ist mal total genial und macht bestimmt riesig Spaß.


----------



## kerasounta (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

jo,

70cm habe ich Jahre niht mehr am Haken gehabt #d

das wär mal wieder ein Erlebnis :m


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

wir haten ende letzten jahres nur sone riesen gehabt alerdings dorsch  


gruss tom


----------



## Tim1983 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Hey Tom,

wann haust Du denn mal ein Foto von dem Fisch raus?

Wir sind schon total gespannt.

Gruß, Tim


----------



## Azareus (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Moin Tom,

hast du zufällig nachgeschaut was der Köhler im Magen hatte? 

Gruß Aza


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

@degl:
Da das salzhaltige Wasser schwerer ist und in den tieferen Schichten liegt, könnte man, wenn der Wind eine wesentliche Rolle spielen würde, auch sagen, dass bei Südostwind mehr Süsswasser in den Kattegat gespült wird und so in der Tiefe mehr Salzwasser nachströmen kann. :m

Im Moment "profitiert" die Ostsee -und vor allem der Bestand des westlichen Dorschstamms, der tatsächlich durch einen höheren Salzgehalt sich besser fortpflanzt- u.a. von den riesigen Wassermengen der Oderhochwasser in den letzten Jahren, von relativ regnerischen Sommern in Ostskandinavien und anderen Einflüssen durch höheren Zufluss von oberflächlichem Süsswasser.


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

mahlzeit aza

im margen hatte der köhler nur ein par tobis (sandaale) 
das mit dem bild bekomme ich irgenwie nicht hin morgen kommt kollege dan machen wir das zusammen

gruss tom


----------



## Christian1 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Ich habe in der Eckernförder Bucht auch einen Köhler gefangen.Er war 51 cm lang.Beim Dorschangeln mit einem Blinker.Leider haben mir einige den Fang nicht geglaubt.Trotz
Beweisfotos.Es hat sich noch nicht überall herrumgesprochen,daß die Köhler in der Ostsee sind.
Bei der Arbeit hat mir ein Angler erzählt,daß er einen Nebenerwerbsfischer kennt,der hatte 4 Köhler im Netz in einer Nacht.Ich habe mich durch meinen besonderen Fang schlau gemacht und erfahren,daß auch Pollacks Schellfische und Seehechte gefangen wurden.


----------



## Seatrout (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Auch aus der Eckern-Bucht.

Schellfisch und Seehecht gibts da auch,ebenso Meerbarben und Meerbrassen.
Einen Nagelrochen und ein paar Lengs hatten wir da auch schon, aber alles mitm Netz.Alles im Loch um 30m vor Waabs.

Die Troller fangen vor Damp regelmäßig Köhler.

Gruß


----------



## Christian1 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Danke für Deinen Bericht.Also war mein Fang gar nicht so besonders.#6


----------



## DxcDxrsch (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

70cm beim Brandungsangeln is immer was besonderes... egal wellcher fisch


----------



## a.bu (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Ab und zu sind echte Irrläufer dabei, ich hab 2006 nen 66er Köhler am Schönberger Strand gefangen, ein Bekannter eine Woche später einen 35er Wolfsbarsch. Letztes Jahr hatte ich vom Boot aus einen Lippfisch von eben über 20cm und ebenfalls letztes Jahr einen Dorsch der ne Seezunge ausgespuckt hat. Unglaublich aber wahr, irgendwo in der Nähe von Howacht hatte ein Fischer vor einiger Zeit einen kleinen gelbflossen Thun im Netz. Kaum zu Glauben, aber wahr, wer ein bischen googelt, kann nachlesen das es bis in die 50er Jahre eine Thunfischindustrie in Dänemark gab. Ich habe meinem Vater nie glauben können wenn er von gewaltigen Markrelenfängen in der Ostsee nach dem Krieg erzählte, aber seit einigen Jahren sind Markrelen oder auch Meeräschen zu Stammgästen geworden. Wer selbst Würmer plümpert wird mit Sicherheit auch schon mal über die eine oder andere Messermuschel gestolpert sein, die waren mir hier vor 6 oder 7 Jahren völlig unbekannt. Also ganz so einfältig ist die Ostsee gar nicht, mal sehen was uns die nächsten Jahre noch so an Überraschungen bringen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Seatrout (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Also das kann ich auch bestätigen.
Bonitos kommen im Sommer beim Heringsfischen durchaus öfter vor.Ich rede hier aber nur von Netzfängen.
Seezungen sind nichts besonderes mehr.Siehe Bild von mir aus Kappeln.
Knurrhähne, Haarbutt und Flügelbutt werden auch gefangen.
Wurde nicht sogar bei Rügen vor ein paar Jahren ein Schwertfisch angetrieben?

beste grüße


----------



## a.bu (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Also das kann ich auch bestätigen.
> Bonitos kommen im Sommer beim Heringsfischen durchaus öfter vor.Ich rede hier aber nur von Netzfängen.
> Seezungen sind nichts besonderes mehr.Siehe Bild von mir aus Kappeln.
> Knurrhähne, Haarbutt und Flügelbutt werden auch gefangen.
> ...




Ja, ein Fischer aus Wendtorf hat mir auch von einer Kiste Seezungen im letzten Jahr erzählt. Obwohl ich zum Teil sehr gut Platte fange, ist mir noch keine Seezunge an den Haken gegangen. Vielleicht muß ich da noch mal mit kleineren Haken und weniger Köder versuchen. Auch Steinbutt soll auf der Schönberger Ecke gar nicht so selten vorkommen.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Seatrout (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Ja, Steinbutt gibts viel mehr als man denkt.

Fischt halt keiner drauf, obwohl es einen recht ausführlichen Thread in Buttangelbereich gibt.

Die Steinbutt sind zu breit für die 55er Dorschnetze, werden daher auch kaum gezielt befischt.
Zungen zu fangen ist schon schwieriger, haben jedoch festgestellt, dass sie eher im Tiefen mehr werden, also in Verbindung ,mit Klieschen.

gruß


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

moin, die fischer fischen schon gezielt auf stein/glattbutt, nur halt mit großmaschigen dreiwandnetzen und fangen zum teil bis zu 15-20 kisten(um fehmarn) und bis zu 50 kisten(oderbank) pro tag.
alles im mai/juni-kurz vor der schonzeit-da gibt´s an bestimmten stellen massen davon.

köhlerschwärme gab es immer, die ziehen halt dem futter hinterher und die fischer fangen dann über tage/wochen tonnenweise, wolfsbarsche werden auch schon seit langer zeit regelmäßig gefangen, pollack auf jeden fall bis zum darß
und makrelen sind ja nun überhaupt nichts besonderes-die sind wirklich einheimisch...
auch sardellen/sardinen gibt´s.....
man könnte den ganzen tag so weiter machen.
schönen gruß


----------



## DxcDxrsch (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*



observer schrieb:


> moin, die fischer fischen schon gezielt auf stein/glattbutt, nur halt mit großmaschigen dreiwandnetzen und fangen zum teil bis zu 15-20 kisten(um fehmarn) und bis zu 50 kisten(oderbank) pro tag.
> alles im mai/juni-kurz vor der schonzeit-da gibt´s an bestimmten stellen massen davon.
> 
> köhlerschwärme gab es immer, die ziehen halt dem futter hinterher und die fischer fangen dann über tage/wochen tonnenweise, wolfsbarsche werden auch schon seit langer zeit regelmäßig gefangen, pollack auf jeden fall bis zum darß
> ...



ach guck mal, im anderen instut wird ja doch gearbeitet


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

wie, wat? doch gearbeitet...
du, du, du ostseeforscher|wavey:


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

muhahah


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

jo andreas ich habe ma vor 3 jahren einen 81 cm steinbutt (im sommer) von der seebrücke in schönberg gehabt auf sandaal die fänste richtig oft bei uns wen man sich nur öfters einen sandall mit ran macht hi 


gruss tom


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Hey Tom,
wann haust Du denn mal das Foto rein?
Dein Kumpel wollte das doch machen.

Gruß, Tim


----------



## a.bu (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Ok, dann mal meiner von 2006.


----------



## hans albers (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

moin...
schöne fische.. interessante berichte..

son steini beim brandungsangeln wär auf jeden fall auch ne angenehme sache.. 
mhh ..beim nächsten mal tobse besorgen.

der 71 cm köhler ist der hammer,
da hat sich das frieren und zittern dann doch gelohnt

greetz
lars


----------



## banja1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

War heute vor Wendtorf los auf 6 bis 7 Meter ein Steinbutt auf Heringfetzen und ein Hornhecht.viele kleine Dorsche auf Würmer


----------



## banja1 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: köler beim brandungsangeln in der kieler förde*

Sorry auf Blinker gebissen ! War schon total voll Rogen dürfte wieder schwimmen


----------

